# dry shade: any ideas?



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

In March 4, 2010 Local Living section of Washington Post, they recommend barrenworts or epimedium, nandina and Harbor dwarf. Leaves seem big.

Any ideas for more scale look?

Just those 2 variables: dry and shade, thanks.

BTW, my creeping jennies seem to be doing fine in that environment, just curious if there are any others; remember, minimal watering and mostly shade except for sun from about 6-7 p.m. in summer at low angle

thanks

Dave V


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a bunch of trees in my yard and therefore a bunch of dry shade. In earlier years spend time and money trying to find what might work in that condition. I remember going to one nursery and asking what to plant there. The nursery guy asked what is growing there now, including weeds. I answered, "nothing". He then said that this should tell me something. So can't say I know of things in scale to grow there. But I now have lush growths of dead nettle and silver arch angle growing in those places as well as spring bulbs.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, what plant zone are you in?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, zone 7 but becoming 8 in maybe 10 years due to global warming, if there is such a thing 

I'm thinking if there are shade loving, dry plants with big leaves, there must be dwarf or miniature variations of those. 

Thanks


----------

